# Need help with fence jumping



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I would buy a cable run for him and he can go on that until you can make a high fence. I have a 5.5ft fence around my dog park (an acre we fenced for the dogs) and I have one dog that jumps that like it is nothing. You could that or you could simple put him on a long line and when he get close to the fence tell him " No" and pull him back. Prasie him for staying away from the fence. Good luck


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You are already doing what I was about to suggest - don't leave him out unmonitored. 

I have a neighbor whose dog jumps a 5' fence, so this jumping issue won't go away with a taller fence if you have a jumper... <- I don't suggest the shock collars or a spray-in-the-face collar. Or I would never use either on any of my dogs. 

A long line does help, and you on the other end of the long line. And I would go out with the dog on leash for the next year or however long it takes to teach him not to jump the fence.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks. We wanted an athletic Golden (his mom is a dock jumper and his dad is a champion hunter), and we want to do agility and dock jumping when he finishes growing. Like the old saying goes, be careful what you wish for, you might just get it. He'll obviously be good at hurdles and jumps.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Is there any way to increase fence height on that side of the yard? Or at the least, put up something that would discourage the jumping?

I'd be outside with him whenever he is and discourage the behavior.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I like your attitude always look at the bright side.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm planning on getting some 6 foot pickets and tying 1x4's to them at 4 and 5 feet high. Hopefully that will work. Fortunately, most of that side of the yard is bushes, so I don't realy care what it looks like.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GeneralV*

GeneralV

I would not leave Limerick out there unattended, or he could get lost or hit by a car.
Can you put up a higher fence?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I just would have my dog out on leash for now. I wouldn't take the risk of him getting out and hurt and I also would want to give him NO chance of going over the fence and learning that is an option.


----------



## SparrowWatcher (Mar 6, 2011)

Limerick Main said:


> I'm not ready to put in an electronic fence yet, I just don't have the heart to zap him.


Several years ago we had a Labrador that learned how to climb/jump our fence. Every time she could she'd get out and run to my moms house next door to visit. We tried most of the suggestions mentioned but all it took was 1 time for her to accidentally get out... and that day she got hit by a car. It was devastating. I wish I had thought of an electronic fence. I would much rather she had been zapped over and over, and still be alive with us. She was an angel and we were heartbroken.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

SparrowWatcher said:


> Several years ago we had a Labrador that learned how to climb/jump our fence. Every time she could she'd get out and run to my moms house next door to visit. We tried most of the suggestions mentioned but all it took was 1 time for her to accidentally get out... and that day she got hit by a car. It was devastating. I wish I had thought of an electronic fence. I would much rather she had been zapped over and over, and still be alive with us. She was an angel and we were heartbroken.


That's what we're struggling with. We may eventualy break down and do this, but I just can't look him in those big brown eyes and do this to him. I just don't have this in me. I'm working on the spray, long leads and no more unsupervised time in the yard along with a taller barrier. If this doesn't stop him, then we're going to get the electric barrier.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SparrowWatcher said:


> Several years ago we had a Labrador that learned how to climb/jump our fence. Every time she could she'd get out and run to my moms house next door to visit. We tried most of the suggestions mentioned but all it took was 1 time for her to accidentally get out... and that day she got hit by a car. It was devastating. I wish I had thought of an electronic fence. I would much rather she had been zapped over and over, and still be alive with us. She was an angel and we were heartbroken.


Little tip... most of the dogs I've discovered in our yard and had to take back home come from yards with e-fences. And the especial fun thing about that was walking a terrified dog over the line, having your other hand electrocuted by the collar you are carrying in your other hand, getting bit by the dog while dragging him over the line and then discovering that the owners aren't even home... :doh: 

Without training and monitoring (don't leave your dogs outside when you are not home), there's no guarantee your dog will stay in the yard.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Limerick Main said:


> Like the old saying goes, be careful what you wish for, you might just get it. He'll obviously be good at hurdles and jumps.


 
:bowrofl: Join the club!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a fence jumper and tried everything to stop him, we finally went with the If inside our fence , he got zaped once and have never attempted in 4 years to jump the fence again. First we put the pet safe one in and that didnt stop him so then I went with a company and had there's installed. I am always outside with them, and was when he jumped the fence.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Limerick Man*

Limerick Man


Glad to hear that you are watching him.
Just be sure to be out there with him at all times, but a few zaps is much kinder, than being killed by a car or lost forever.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Limerick Main said:


> Limerick is 8 months old now, and he's developed a new 'trick'. When our neighbor (who Limerick absolutely loves) is in his yard, Lim wants to be with him. He started climbing the fence the other day, and as we began discouraging this, he decided to simply jump over so that we wouldn't have time to stop him. It's a 3 1/2 foot high poultry wire fence, and he takes a running leap and clears it like it wasn't there. Obviously, we need to get this to stop.
> 
> *I'm not ready to put in an electronic fence yet, I just don't have the heart to zap him.* So instead we just bought a remote controled citronella spray collar. We figure that we'll give him a spray when he starts looking to climb or jump the fence. Obviously, he doesn't go out unsupervised anymore. I'm working on solutions to put higher barriers up, but I'm not going to be able to do this untill the weekend.
> 
> Does anyone have any other ideas or suggestions that might help us?


If he is trained properly on the invisible fence, he may only need to get zapped a time or two. There are different levels as well as a beep-only setting. My guy learned very quickly to respect the boundary. IMO, a zap or two is better than a dead dog. 8 months is old enough, we trained Hank at 9 months.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Limerick Man
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that you are watching him.
> Just be sure to be out there with him at all times, but a few zaps is much kinder, than being killed by a car or lost forever.


I agree karen, I would much rather have him zapped then lost or dead.


----------

